# Rare Color Egyptian Swift - Safi



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello Friends
Today's Photo From My Friend Eng: Ahmed Elattar Egyptian Swift Pigeons Loft

A rare color blue SAFI pigeon

hope you like it
http://pigeon-photos.blogspot.com/2011/01/blue-egyptian-swift-safi-photo.html

Best Regards
Mahmoud


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That is a stunning bird! Thank you for sharing the photo!

Terry


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Quite stunning!


----------

